# Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

Kein Showdown, aber ein Lichtblick. Wie mir scheint werden einige Herrschaften immer aktiver und bewegen sich, so auch die Initiatoren von Bündnis Pro Angeln. Dahinter stecken mehrere Akteure, so auch Hubertus von Fishing King. 

Ebenso im Rennen ist Klaus Däschler, der scheinbar im Hintergrund mitorganisiert. Weitere Hersteller, aber nicht öffentlich wollen sich beteiligen. In näherer Zukunft kann hier großes Entstehen.

Ich habe es jetzt mal hierher geschupst, es passt in keinen Bereich so richtig, obwohl es schon in den politischen Teil geht. Auch eine Homepage, sowie Facebook-Gruppe existieren. Es werden nicht nur lauwarme Worte geklopft, man denkt vorwärts.

Es wird, langsam, aber sicher! #6

https://www.buendnis-pro-angeln.de/


----------



## kati48268 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Hessens Präsi Däschler ist der Initiator, die Geschichte wurde hier im Board immer wieder mal erwähnt.

Deswegen frage ich mich, warum er diese 'Anglerinteressen' nicht in seinem Verband & Bundesland umsetzt, dazu natürlich im DAFV wo Hessen Mitglied ist, 
genau dazu sind Verbandsstrukturen doch da.

Über die eigene 'Bündnis'-Struktur wird nix gesagt, Transparenz geht anders.

Inhaltlich wiederum ist das nur Geschwurbel.

Beispielsweise sind Gemeinschaftsfischen doch legal, nur eben kein Wettfischen. Will er etwa den Begriff Gemeinschaftsfischen so auch noch diskreditieren?

Setzkescher sind ebenso in den meisten Bundesländern legal.

Und wenn man die Eigenverantwortung von Anglern stärken will, was tatsächlich sinnvoll und nötig ist, dann benutzt man doch nicht den vollkommen verbrannten Begriff C&R, eine Praxis, die mit genau diesem Begriff sogar in manchen LFGs verboten ist. Genau SO packt man es falsch an.

Nee, das ist ein völliger Fehlschuss;
falsche Waffe, falsche Munition, falsche Ziele, unfähiger Schütze.
Der Herr sollte sich um seinen Job kümmern, wofür er gewählt wurde und wofür seine Organisation bezahlt wird.
Da hat er mehr als genug zu tun.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Ich finde es Klasse, das du genau so reagierst. Ich hatte Kochtopf kurz nach dem Öffnen des Threads eine Mail geschickt, worin stand, wie du reagieren wirst und ich hatte Recht.

Anstelle ein Thema zu Unterstützen, wird von dir und Camp Finkbeiner immer wieder das Haar in der Suppe gesucht. Mit Gero Hocker knallte es, mit Matze Koch, jetzt wird die gleiche Show bei einem neuen Projekt durchgezogen.

Ich würde aufhören von Einigkeit unter Anglern zu sprechen, wenn ich daran kein Interesse habe.


----------



## Revilo62 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Mich macht es nachdenklich, wenn dieses Projekt von Funktionären des DAFV unterstützt oder auch initialisiert wird.
Auf der einen Seite versagen sie kläglich in ihrer Funktion, auf der anderen Seite wird so ein Bündnis gebildet, was macht das für einen Sinn?
Parallelen zu den großen politischen Verlierern nach der Bundestagswahl sind da sehr naheliegend ....

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik::vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Schon bemerkenswert, dass im AB seit Jahren von einem gewissen Corps gegen Politik und Verbände gehetzt wurde, auch mit dem Argument, dass diese nichts versuchen, sich nicht bewegen, nicht lernfähig sind ....usw ...
Nun gibt es Politiker, die zumindest offen ansprechen, was hier angepranger und auch Initiativen gebildet werden mit hier bisher Geforderten eben auch von bisher geschassten Personen.

Tja, das passt nicht ins gepflegte Feindbild ...

PETrA wird sich auf die Schenkel klopfen über uns hier im AB ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Toni, es sind aber nur einige wenige, die aus irgendeiner Eitelkeit heraus alle guten Sitten vergessen und aus mir nicht ersichtlichen Gründen alles was Angelpolitik bedeutet vehement attackieren.

Es spielt einfach keine Rolle. Würde Klaus Däschler nicht im Impressum stehen, würde man selbiges möglicherweise bejubeln. Bei Hocker hat man sich auch auf FB echauffiert und profiliert. Bei Matze Koch genauso. Es wird gezündelt, wo möglich, selbst lässt man den lauwarmen Worten aber keine Taten folgen.

Mir ist jede Initiative recht, die sich dem Angeln annimmt und versucht zu vertreten. Wer aber Jahrelang auf Hass und Hetzerei sein Fundament aufgebaut hat, kommt ohnehin nicht drum herum, diese Schiene weiter zu fahren, um die eigene Berechtigung irgendwie aufrechtzuerhalten.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

@ FF: Abzüge in der B-Note weil die Begriffe Abnicker und Präsine nicht gefallen sind. Ich bin für jedes bisschen Pro-Angler dankbar. Das ein Landesfürst alleine im Bundesverband zu keiner Kehrtwende führen kann sollte auch klar sein  (wobei ja der letzte das Licht aus macht), kein Meilenstein aber ein kleines Lichtlein im Dunkel


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Ich glaube man unterschätzt den Druck auch. Da sind so viele Köpfe, so viele verschiedene Meinungen, das erstmal zu formieren dürfte schwer genug sein. Im Anglerboard schaffst du es ja nicht mal in den ersten 10 Beiträgen Einigkeit gegenüber einem guten Zweck zu kreieren, warum sollte es dann auf anderen Ebenen besser funktionieren?

Zumal jeder die Chance und Zeit haben sollte, sich zu beweisen.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



> Das “Bündnis pro Angeln“ ist aus einer gemeinsamen Gesprächsinitiative von Anglerinnen und Anglern sowie den Geräteherstellern am 3.2.2018 entstanden.



Welche Angler? Welche Gerätehersteller, wie viel politisches Gewicht hat dieses Bündnis? Leider ist das (noch) viel zu undurchsichtig, um der Aktion irgend einen Wert zusprechen oder aberkennen zu können.Mit ihren ausgewählten Schwerpunkten habe ich kein Problem, stellt sich nur die Frage, wie sie gewichtet werden. Wettangeln und Setzkescher wären aber nicht meine Speerspitzen und das sieht man auch in den Kommentaren bei facebook, unter uns selbst nicht gerade unumstritten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

In der Facebookgruppe sind die Angler, das ganze Formiert sich doch erst. Man kann nicht erwarten, das von Jetzt auf Gleich alles die gewünschten Bahnen annimmt, zumal die Vorstellungen so unterschiedlich sind, das sich die Hintermänner erstmal auf einen Kurs einigen müssen.

Wäre das alles so einfach, könnte es ja jeder. Hubertus von Fishing King ist dort als Administrator tätig. Ein Vollblutangler und sympathischer Mensch. Es werden sicherlich andere Folgen.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Es gibt sogar Leute, die klatschen würden,
wenn der Bundesfinanzminister
einen privaten Bund der Steuerzahler gründete,
in dem er die (Länder-)Themen propagiert,
die er als Bundesminister abwürgt.

Da kann man machen nix.
Jubelt, Perser, jubelt! :m

|laola:


----------



## Franky (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Mir ********gal, wer da was gründet. Ziele sind ok - aber wer sind des Reiters Rösse? Die Initiatoren sollten da m. M. n. genannt werden, damit man weiss, wem man hinterherrennt!


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Man kann nicht erwarten, das von Jetzt auf Gleich alles die gewünschten Bahnen annimmt, zumal die Vorstellungen so unterschiedlich sind, das sich die Hintermänner erstmal auf einen Kurs einigen müssen.


Da hast du recht. Immerhin ist das Bündnis erst drei Monate jung, und das ist im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Angelverbänden/Aktionen nur ein Wimpernschlag an Zeit, in denen sie doch so wenig vorzuweisen haben, die Anglerdemo mal ausgenommen.

@Kati
Manche erkennen den Klotz am Bein erst nach langer Zeit. Klatschst du, wenn sie ihn bis zum Ziel mitschleppen? Oder auf halber Strecke liegen lassen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Immerhin ist das Bündnis erst drei Monate jung, und das ist im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Angelverbänden/Aktionen nur ein Wimpernschlag an Zeit, in denen sie doch so wenig vorzuweisen haben, die Anglerdemo mal ausgenommen.



Offiziell läuft das Ding seit einer Woche? Naja, wir werden sehen, ich baue aber keine Erwartungshaltung auf und lasse mich überraschen. Schaden kann es sowieso nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich Kati.


----------



## el.Lucio (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Kleiner Tipp fürs Wohlbefinden: wenn ihr merkt, dass ihr gerade anfangen  wollt etwas schlecht zu machen, haltet kurz inne und fragt euch, ob ihr  dadurch irgendwie benachteiligt werdet. Wenn ihr das mit nein  beantworten könnt, lächeln, sich freuen, dass ja doch alles in Ordnung  ist und glücklich weiterleben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

... wenn es aber doch die Identität darstellt?


----------



## Moringotho (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

sers,

ich sage ja selten und ungern was zu den politischen sachen.
aber, hier kann ich beide seiten verstehen.

die einen (ich auch) freuen sich über jede gruppe und jeden versuch etwas für angler zutun.
auf der anderen seite habe ich aber auch zweifel ob von leuten aus dem verband da was bei rauskommen kann.

auch sollte man von anfang an mit offenen karten spielen.
es fiele sicher vielen leichter sich hinter eine gruppe zu stellen wenn man weiss wer genau macht da was und nicht nur ein paar namen hinstellen und sagen im hintergrund ist auch noch etwas.
das schafft kein vertrauen, man will ja wissen hinter wenn man sich stellt.

und das ausgerechnet mein "landesfürst" (ist er zwar nicht da vereinslos. hält sich aber für den vertreter jeden anglers...) so etwas startet, auf der anderen seite aber seiner königin immer wieder nachrennt macht es halt nach aussen sicher nicht leichter.

naja, das soll reichen. sonst hacken gleich beide seiten auf mir rum....
soviel noch zur einigkeit.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Nein, auf dir hackt niemand rum. Es ist deine Meinung und ein anderer Blickwinkel. Du hast ja nicht unrecht, wenn der Chef dem DAFV die Stange hält, kann man das Hinterfragen, nur muss man das nicht immer und überall betonen, schon gar nicht bei einem Projekt, wo auch andere Mitwirken. Im Endeffekt drehen sich die Debatten im AB ja deswegen im Kreis, weil sofort wieder das Fass aufgemacht wird und nichts anderes dabei rumkommt.

Chancen geben und Fair bleiben, mehr erwartet niemand.


----------



## Moringotho (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

sers,

mehr will ich damit ja auch nicht aussagen.
ist halt nur das grade in diesem fall beide seiten recht und unrecht haben.

deshalb ist halt wirklich mal vorsichtiger optimismus aber auch abwarten angesagt.
leider ist bei solchen angelegenheiten abwarten meist schon das ende am anfang. diemeisten initiativen kommen ohne unterstützung aus der breiten masse leider nicht vorran.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Heidechopper (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Bei allem was recht ist. Bei dieser Sache hege ich auch Misstrauen! Impressum: Herr Däschler. Dat is all. Und wer sin die annern? Und warum so pflaumenweiche Formulierungen auf deren Website, die lediglich ein Aufruf zum Beitritt ist?

Und der D. ist im DAFV? Au weia. Da halt ich es wie alle Heidjer: Watt der Buer nich kennt, dat frisst er nicht!
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

im Impressum muss aber niemand weiteres stehen, warum auch? Haftbar für die Inhalte ist jetzt erstmal nur er, weil Betreiber. Das ist insoweit alles Inordnung. Die Vorstellung, wer noch aktiv ist, bei diesem Projekt, kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Also, mein Browser hat Probleme mit dieser HP. Die oberen 2/3  sind mit einem Schatten belegt.
Das kommt mir vor wie ein Wink aus der Realität.


----------



## smithie (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Es wird ja aufgefordert, sich dort einzutragen, damit die Initiative nachweisen kann, dass sie die Interessen vieler vertritt.

Ich habe ein Problem damit, mich da einzutragen, wenn ich nicht wirklich weiß, wer das eigentlich ist, was die _genauen_ Ziele sind und wie sie das umsetzen wollen.

Beispiel Setzkescher 

(Quelle: https://www.buendnis-pro-angeln.de)



> Hier wollen wir ebenfalls eine Veränderung mit der Politik angehen und erreichen.


Welche Veränderungen?
Es ist ja gar nicht notwendig, überall etwas zu ändern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Solche Initiativen sind ja an sich begrüßenswert und wichtig. Es ist dabei nicht mal notwendig, alle Ziele von Initiativen vollständig zu teilen.
Aber wichtig ist es schon, sich als initiiernde Personen zu benennen, sonst wirkt es etwas unseriös; Namensnennung im Imprsseum reicht nicht aus.
Da muss dringend nachgebessert werden.


----------



## Heidechopper (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> im Impressum muss aber niemand weiteres stehen, warum auch? Haftbar für die Inhalte ist jetzt erstmal nur er, weil Betreiber. Das ist insoweit alles Inordnung. Die Vorstellung, wer noch aktiv ist, bei diesem Projekt, kann ja noch kommen.



Genau das meine ich: das ist eine Katze im Sack! Und deswegen würde ich mich da nicht anmelden!
gruß
Rolf


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kein Showdown, aber ein Lichtblick. Wie mir scheint werden einige Herrschaften immer aktiver und bewegen sich, so auch die Initiatoren von Bündnis Pro Angeln. Dahinter stecken mehrere Akteure, so auch Hubertus von Fishing King.


 Von Herrn Massong darf sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden. Wenn ich mir jedoch u.a. die Ziele des BPA ansehe und auch weiß, dass Herr Massong mit seiner Firma Fishing King Angelschein Kurse anbietet, kommen mir leichte Zweifel. Ebenso könnte man mal seine Initative "Pro Angelvereine" oder das Video mit Herrn Gube vom RhFV oder Herrn Dr. Möhlenkamp ansehen. Da frage ich mich, wie "frei" und unabhängig, und vor allem, wie Pro Angler das Bündnis wirklich ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Generell will ich auch nur darauf hinweisen, der Nummer Zeit zu geben. Jetzt schon zu Trommeln, ohne Messbares, macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich, wie "frei" und unabhängig, und vor allem, wie Pro Angler das Bündnis wirklich ist.


Initiator ist Däschler, ein LV-Präsi.
Es wurde irgendwann letztes Jahr erstmals darüber hier im AB auch berichtet.
Da kann Däschler noch so sehr davon faseln, dass es "Angler" initiiert hätten.

Es organisiert ein Funktionär also eine "private" Gruppierung, die sich um Dinge kümmern soll, für die u.a. sein Verband und der Bundesverband zuständig ist; 
die werden dafür gewählt & bezahlt!

Warum fängt er mit Verbesserungen für Angler nicht innerhalb der Hessenfischer an 
und trägt die Ideen dann in den DAFV? 
Das ist sein verdammter Job & Auftrag!

Eine private Initiative, die etwas für das Angeln bewegen will: immer her damit, 
sogar egal wie holprig und dilettantisch es startet.
Das Ganze unter der Fuchtel der Verbandsstruktur?
Warum??? #c


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Weil man so an Mehrheiten im Verband vorbei agieren kann


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Sorry, auch nicht böse gemeint, aber:
|muahah:


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil man so an Mehrheiten im Verband vorbei agieren kann




Das ist tatsächlich in demokatischen Strukturen der Repräsentation durchaus üblich.
Z.B. vertreten Parteivorsitzende in ihrer zugewiesenen Funktion in Stadtrat, Kreis, Land und Bund die entsprechende Mehrheitsmeinung auch schmerzhaft gegen die eigene Meinung und Überzeugung, in "Initiativen" und "Kaminrunden", "Kreisen" auch parteiübergreifend aber vertreten sie dann ihre Überzeugung, das ist gängig und wird als legitim angesehen.
Man muss nur seine Rolle zwischen Amt und Funktion und dem Einbringen außerhalb dieser seiner zugewiesen Funktion strikt für das jeweilige Meinungsbild sichtlich trennen. 
Auch außerhalb der Politik ist es so wie z.B. in Vereinen, eben auch Verbänden oder in Betrieben.


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Bei Fishing King sind von den 15 wichtigsten Fragen zum Fischereischein in  BW  schon mal 2x sowas von falsch beantwortet.
Tolle Werbung :-(


----------



## Wegberger (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Hallo,



> Bei Fishing King sind von den 15 wichtigsten Fragen zum Fischereischein in  BW  schon mal 2x sowas von falsch beantwortet.


Wir haben doch gelernt, das man damit an den Mehrheiten im Verband vorbei agieren will |wavey:

Das Ziel ist also, das Alle die Fragen anders beantworten bis kleinbei gegeben wird.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil man so an Mehrheiten im Verband vorbei agieren kann


Meine erste Reaktion sollte nicht despektierlich sein.

Und tatsächlich könnte man auf den Gedanken kommen, dass dies ein Weg sein könnte, habe durchaus auch ganz zu Anfang darüber nachgedacht - aber nicht sehr lang, weil die Lösung recht schnell kam.

Schauen wir uns das praktisch an:
Das "Bündnis" kommt bei einem bestimmten Thema zu einer Idee/Meinung/Haltung X.
Die Hessenfischer stehen für Y.
Ist Leuchtturmwärter Däschler derjenige, der vor seine 500 Vorstände mit 40.000 Mitgliedern tritt und sagt, _"sorry Leute, scheixx auf Stimmrechte, wir gehen jetzt mal in Richtung X, weil meine 200 Facebookfreunde das gern so hätten"_.

Noch besser beim DAFV; Frau Doktor lässt locker einen, gar mehrere LV-Präsis dumm dastehen, wenn diese einen ordentlichen Haushalt einfordern, liefert diesen schlichtweg nicht, schreibt stattdessen auf den Haushalt vom Vorjahr die aktuelle Jahreszahl und feddich _(ist so geschehen)_.
Gerade diese offene, verständnisvolle & kooperative Teamplayerin wird sich bestimmt von einer "Bündnisgruppe" beeinflussen lassen.

Am Wichtigsten: kann eine solche Gruppe medialen & lobbyistischen Druck für ihre Vorstellung X bringen, während ihr Leuchtturmwärter Däschler für Y steht/stehen muss?
Nein, nicht ohne ihn zu beschädigen bis abzusägen.

Das alles funktioniert so nicht.

Eine wie auch immer geartete Initiative muss als allererstes eines sein:
Unabhängig!


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

PS:


Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Herr Massong mit seiner Firma Fishing King


Allein das der Hofberichterstatter (selbstverständlich!) auf den Zug aufspringt... |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Ich versteh dich Kathi, aber ich bin bereit jedem Strohhalm erstmal wohlwollend gegenüber zu stehen aber klar ist auch das geliefert werden muss. Wenn fie Initiative nur der Lobbyarm der Anglersammelnden Geräteindustrie wird dürften die immernoch bessere Lobbyarbeit für das angeln machen als unsere Kasanovina


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Ich bin was politisches angeht, eh nicht so bewandert. Aber grundsätzlich jeder Organisation positiv gestimmt, die sich gegen unsinnige Regelungen einsetzt. Ganz vorne natürlich, wenn es darum geht, jedem Angler selbst zu überlassen, ob er einen Fisch entnehmen oder zurücksetzen möchte.

Nichts destotrotz kann ich mit der Initiative wenig anfangen oder werde nicht ganz daraus schlau. Ich habe es mir gestern durchgelesen. Noch bevor ich diesen Thread gesehen habe. Und ich hatte eher mehr Fragezeichen auf dem Kopf als Antworten. Einfach weil man nicht weiß, wer, wie und was genau. Es sind ein paar Themen angesprochen. Das war es dann auch.

Und dafür möchte ich ungern meine Stimme bzw. meine Kontaktdaten abgeben. Dafür fehlt es mir als jemand, der nicht so intensiv im Bilde ist, an Infos.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Naja, Klaus Däschler und Hubertus sind in erster Linie bekannt und mit Sicherheit die Köpfe hinter der Sache. Mehr brauche ich nicht zu Wissen. Ich muss bis ins kleinste Detail dem Land meine Arbeitsweise und Struktur ja nicht Preisgeben.

Man schützt die Mitgestalter so indirekt auch, sonst kommt da schnell mal Post von Peta. Ich kann verstehen, das man sich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnt, man klappt es aber an, und Flüstert nicht nur Hinter der Gardine. Und das ist es, was zählt.

Und solange sich die Jungs auf das wesentliche Konzentrieren, wird die Nummer auch Wachsen. Das man immer Gegenwind hat, auch die Nörgler aus den Stammlokalen der digitalen Welt im Nacken sitzen hat, nimmt keiner mehr all zu ernst. Es sind ja die ewig selbigen. 

Und was die Nummer mit den Firmen/Herstellern angeht:

Es wird immer gefordert, das diese sich Einbringen sollen, tun sie das aber, redet man von Gewinnabsichten und nur gegeben eigenen Interessen. Macht euch nicht lächerlich.......


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Gerade weil die Gerätehändler Gewinnabsichten haben müssen sie um das Angeln an sich kämpfen. Vogelhäuschenbauer kaufen keine Ruten und Rollen. Und ansonsten gilt: Gebete helfen nicht sondern taten. Hoffen wir dass sie was tun


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Logischerweise sind die Händler/Hersteller auch bestrebt, sich weder Imageschaden, noch Nachteile gegenüber Mitbewerbern einzuhandeln. Wenn sie sich engagieren, steht da auch ein Plan hinter. Ich kann keinen Vorwurf entdecken, wenn sich Fishing King engagiert, er setzt ja auch etwas aufs Spiel. Glaubwürdigkeit, Transparenz und der Schnack. Corporate XYZ halt.

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, das in den Firmen noch alte Männer sitzen. Das Schaufenster vor 20 Jahren in der Innenstadt war die Werbung Nummer 1 für dich. Das Internet hat alles gewandelt, die modernen Schaufenster sind jetzt Digital. Das braucht aber noch, bis bei den großen Playern ankommt, kannste glauben. Die sind ja noch recht rückschrittlich.


----------



## Minimax (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Sorry, fehlpost, falscher Thread!


----------



## Grünknochen (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Thema Leuchtturm: Das recht z.Z. im Maximum für ne Kerze im Eingangsbereich der Flachwasserzone meines Gartenteiches.
Schaun mer mal, wie sich dieser anglerische Start up entwickelt. Besser als nix machen ist es allemal, wobei im Kontext des erstmaligen Eintritts in die virtuelle Realität ein Mindestmaß an Substanz und Transparenz zumindest wünschenswert wäre...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Ich zünde lieber ne Kerze an, als jedes Thema und jeden Thread der eine positive Mission hat. Motzen kann jeder.


----------



## Grünknochen (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Mit Motzen hat das rein gar nichts zu tun. 

Ich selbst habe für mich im Hinblick auf Support/ Beteiligung Anforderungen, die im vorliegenden Fall bei weitem nicht erfüllt sind.
Warum sollte ich in Jubelstürme ausbrechen, wenn jemand auch nur die Schlagworte Angeln, C&R, Setzkescher etc. in den Mund nimmt?

Im Übrigen kannst Du in meinem vorstehenden Post entnehmen, dass ich dererlei Aktivitäten grundsätzlich positiv zur Kenntnis nehme. Es sind halt nicht meine Aktivitäten. So einfach ist das...


P.S.: Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für den Gero und den Matze. Woraus Du durchaus auch schließen kannst, dass ich mit dem Thema ''Kerzen anzünden'' relativ zurückhaltend umgehe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Das Wortspiel resultiert eben aus der ständigen Negativität und dem Drang nach fein deutscher Genauigkeit und dem Anspruch, das jeder Einzelne seine Anforderungen umgesetzt sehen will. Passiert das nicht, ist gleich alles weder Richtig, noch sinnvoll.

Diese Negativität und der stetige Drang alles besser machen zu können, meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben, strengt an. Ich beziehe das jetzt nicht auf dich, aber die Materie Angelpolitik ist ein Sinnbild für den Bundestag. Es wird gelabbert, alles ist ja sowieso schon klar und jeder kennt die Folgen resultierend aus jeglichem Engagement.

Warum packt man jene Themen nicht an, die man geändert haben will, wenn man gefühlt alles besser weiß? Das Beißt sich so dermaßen, das es Hanebüchen wird. Würde das Anglerboard, die ganz spezielle "Crowd", das Geschreibe der letzten Jahre auch mal veredeln, hätten wir dann andere Zustände oder kritisiert man den Stillstand anderer, den man selbst seit Jahren vorlebt?


----------



## kati48268 (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Es geistert ein neuer Ausdruck unter einigen Anglern umher:
*"Däschlern"*. :m

Bedeutung: 
halbgaren, nicht durchdachten Blödsinn als tolle Nummer raus in die Öffentlichkeit zu posaunen.


----------



## Heidechopper (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## doebelfaenger (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Man schützt die Mitgestalter so indirekt auch, sonst kommt da schnell mal Post von Peta. Ich kann verstehen, das man sich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnt, man klappt es aber an, und Flüstert nicht nur Hinter der Gardine. Und das ist es, was zählt.



Also man gründet ein Bündnis pro Angeln, will aber keine Namen nennen, weil sich alle vor Peta in die Hose machen? Hm, das kann ja heiter werden.

Habe mal Herrn Däschler explizit auf das Bündnis und wer denn jetzt personell dahintersteckt auf FB angeschrieben.

Seine Antwort: "Nun , es gab im Februar eine Gesprächsrunde mit fast 80 Teilnehmern aus der BRD Hersteller Politiker aus Hessen und wenigen Verbansangehörige , daraus resultierende nach einer ansprechenden Diskussion dieses Bündnis , das dort auf den Weg gebracht wurde und durch ein Orgateam bearbeitet und aufgebaut wird."

Hm, tja, schlauer bin ich jetzt auch nicht. Das ist soviel Wischiwaschi, das könnte glatt von Olaf Lindner stammen! :q

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Das mail sagt aus, dass ein Grundstein gelegt wurde für eine Initiative, die nun aufgebaut wird. Also abwarten, was in Gründung ist oder eben beim Aufbau sich einbringen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Also man gründet ein Bündnis pro Angeln, will aber keine Namen nennen, weil sich alle vor Peta in die Hose machen? Hm, das kann ja heiter werden.
> 
> Habe mal Herrn Däschler explizit auf das Bündnis und wer denn jetzt personell dahintersteckt auf FB angeschrieben.
> 
> ...



Nur das du grob unterschlägst, das die Namen bekannt gemacht wurden. Lospoltern, sich aber nicht richtig informieren, dann noch schön das ganze in den Dreck ziehen. Hut ab. Hier die Namensliste der Organisatoren und Verantwortlichen:

Das bestehende Organisationsteam sind:

H. Massong ( Fishing King)
C. Zeck (Zeck-Welsangeln etc)
S. Bös
H. Diefenbach
P. Wielath 
H. Langguth 
K. Däschler

Mit ein bisschen Recherche wäre dir das auch gelungen. Aber gut, im AB ist es wie beim DAFV, reden, keine Taten.


----------



## smithie (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Wo werden diese Namen genannt?
Habe die Seite nochmal überflogen und nichts gefunden.

Finde ich schon ein eigenartiges Verständnis, dass an dem Projekt Interessierte gefälligst ein bisschen Recherche betreiben sollen... ist ja auch zu viel verlangt, dass man das auf seinem eigenen Internetauftritt nennt.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Euch gehen die Namen der Orga doch gar nichts an. Kann ich nicht Nachvollziehen. Die Namen wurden auf Facebook zur Verfügung gestellt.

Ich werde mal Anregen, die Namen auf der Internetseite aufzulisten. Das Gemecker würde zwar nicht weniger werden, aber dann haben die Leute Namen, die sie direkt in den Dreck ziehen können.......

Das Ding wächst aber recht gut, von daher haben die Jungs schon gewonnen. Und es sind sehr viele bekannte Gesichter aus dem AB in der Gruppe, der Ton dort ist aber nicht mal im Ansatz wie hier. Es ist schon befremdlich, wie weit man im AB sich aus dem Fenster lehnt und dort nicht einen Mucks raus bekommt. 

(nicht als Kritik an dich gemeint)


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Der Internetauftritt ist noch sehr unseriös!
Ich soll mich in einen Newsletter eintragen für ein Bündnis, das die Namen verheimlicht. Wie unterstütze ich eigentlich durch eine Newsletterfunktion eine Sache?


----------



## smithie (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Jetzt nehmt mal alle persönlichen Befindlichkeiten außen vor und überlegt, ob ihr euch so einem Auftritt/Projekt anschließen würdet, wenn es um was ganz andere gehen würde.


Mir gefällt die Bring- /Holschuld Verteilung nicht.

Warten wir ab, was kommt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Die Gruppe auf FB bewegt sich stand jetzt auf 2000 Mitglieder, viele Profis und bekannte Namen sind ohne großes Gequatschte gefolgt. Jeden Tag werden es mehr.

Ob und wie sich das ganze Entwickelt ist ja stand jetzt auch keine Silbe wert, weil Glaskugel. Sich aber an Kleinigkeiten aufhalten zu wollen, zelebriert den sonst immer so verhassten Stillstand perfekt. 

In der Theorie ist alles so leicht. Erstmal machen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Was interessiert mich Facebook?

Abgesehen davon, dass auf der website einerlei Hinweis auf Facebook gibt!

 In den Newsletter soll ich mich auf der website anmelden zur Unterstützung!


 Das sind mehr als nur temporäre Poblemchen, das sind gravierende Fehler im Auftritt!Unprofessional, das nichts weiteres erwarten läßt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich Facebook?
> 
> 
> In den Newsletter soll ich mich auf der website anmelden zur Unterstützung!
> ...



Was interessiert es, was du willst? Das Massenmedium ist als Kanal super geeignet, für alle anderen ist der Newsletter da, wenn man die Infos nicht von Social Medias haben möchte.

Der Newsletter ist nichts weiter als ein Infoblatt, was du Abonnierst. Sollen sie dich zum Gespräch mit Kaffee und Kuchen einladen?

Das sind keine gravierenden Fehler, das ist genereller Standard.


----------



## Puz (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Gruppe auf FB bewegt sich stand jetzt auf* 2000 Mitglieder*, viele Profis und bekannte Namen sind ohne großes Gequatschte gefolgt. Jeden Tag werden es mehr.
> .



Komisch, gerade über einen fb Account reingeschaut und dort sind nur *740*
gelistet...
Ausserdem fiel mir ein AfD Account auf - ob dass nützlich ist?

Hat jetzt aber nix mit meckern zu tun. Nur als Faktencheck..
#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Bündnis pro Angeln
Geschlossene Gruppe
15 Freunde · 1.619 Mitglieder

Und was die politische Gesinnung mit dem Thema zu tun haben soll, ist mir Rätselhaft. Das ist mehr als schlechter Stil. Aber gut, das sind die Waffen der Zweitaccounts. #d


----------



## Puz (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

bei fb sind es aber jetzt auch nur 742 ... haste nen Link? Und was soll das mit dem zweitaccount?
Und ja, mit Alternativen hab ich ein Problem...


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was interessiert es, was du willst? Das Massenmedium ist als Kanal super geeignet, für alle anderen ist der Newsletter da, wenn man die Infos nicht von Social Medias haben möchte.
> 
> Der Newsletter ist nichts weiter als ein Infoblatt, was du Abonnierst. Sollen sie dich zum Gespräch mit Kaffee und Kuchen einladen?
> 
> Das sind keine gravierenden Fehler, das ist genereller Standard.



Was es und besonders WEN es interessiert oder nicht, was ich will, kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil die ja ihre Namen nicht nennen. :m

Aber:

Es geht hier nicht um Facebook, sondern um díe Homepage des Bündnisses.

Auf der Homepage sagt WERAUCHIMMERDASBÜNDNIS ist, man soll es durch den Eintrag in den Newsletter unterstützen, aber wie soll das gehen mit der Unterstützung?


 Ja, Kaffe- und Kucheneinladung, das wäre doch was |supergri, aber ich weiß doch nicht WER mich einlädt ;+ :m? 

Ja es ist unprofessionell und Gottseidank nicht Standard, und dass es ein gravierender Fehler ist, kann jeder hier aus den vielen Reaktionen herauslesen,
Das werde ich dann bei Kaffee und Kuchen erklären, nur WER lädt mich ein, der "uns" und der "Bündnis"?#c :m

PS: Lustig, und danke, dass du mir den Zweck eines Newsletters erklärst , leider aber beantwortet das meine Frage nicht ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Weißt du was professionell wäre?
 Wenn das "Bündnis" hier mitlesen würde und dann sich genauer als Bündnis  benennen.


Und dann den doch sooo wichtigen Hinweis, link auf Frazzebuch geben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Puz schrieb:


> bei fb sind es aber jetzt auch nur 742 ... haste nen Link? Und was soll das mit dem zweitaccount?
> Und ja, mit Alternativen hab ich ein Problem...



Nicht nur du, davon mal ab. Ich bewerte aber Bewegungen und Bündnisse nicht schon deswegen und mache alles schlecht, weil andere Menschen eine Gesinnung haben, dir mir nicht passt. 




> Es geht hier nicht um Facebook, sondern um díe Homepage des Bündnisses.



Das Thema, was ich erstellt habe, geht aber ums Bündnis, nicht nur um die Homepage. Das wird jetzt isoliert immer hervorgeholt, um mal wieder das Haar in der Suppe zu finden.



> Ja es ist unprofessionell und Gottseidank nicht Standard, und dass es ein gravierender Fehler ist, kann jeder hier aus den vielen Reaktionen herauslesen,
> Das werde ich dann bei Kaffee und Kuchen erklären, nur WER lädt mich ein, der "uns" und der "Bündnis"?
> 
> PS: Lustig, und danke, dass du mir den Zweck eines Newsletters erklärst , leider aber beantwortet das meine Frage nicht ...



Du stellst keine Frage, du stellst alles Infrage. Das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied. Macht aber nichts, die Entwicklung wird Unabhängig der Kritiker passieren und mit Glück Früchte tragen.



> aber wie soll das gehen mit der Unterstützung?



Das wird ja ggf. auch noch kommen und erklärt, wenn du nur warten könntest. Was willst du denn haben, einen Schlachtplan? Das Ding läuft noch nicht so lang. 

Wende dich doch einfach mal an den Betreiber und schreibe ihm, was du hier vom Stapel lässt. Am Besten schreibe es noch in die FB-Gruppe.

Was dich stört, wird hier nicht geklärt werden, daher verstehe ich dich nicht.


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Was ist mit Menschen die " Frazenbuch" nicht wollen, warum auch immer?

was ist mit Menschen die keine Mailadressen ( Newsletter ) weitergeben wollen um nicht in noch mehr " Spam " Werbung zu ertrinken ?

Also für mich hat Toni nicht ganz unrecht.


Aber trotz allem finde ich die Sache an sich nicht schlecht, immer noch besser als nichts.


----------



## Puz (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Hmm FF was soll ich schreiben? Immer noch nicht auf die 2000 Mitgliedergruppe verlinkt, nicht meiner Bitte nachgekommen...
die fb Gruppe die ich finde, hat dasselbe Logo und verweist auf die hp.
Also entweder hast du übertrieben, oder es gibt eine zweite Gruppe. Sollte es diese geben, bitte ich dich höflich, sie hier zu verlinken.
Danke!


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Tja ... die Gruppe hat 742 Mitglieder und ist geschlossen; erstmal Beitritt anfragen 
Geschlossene Gruppen bewegen viel, besonders im öffentlichen Auftritt.
Transparenz sieht anders aus.


Achso ja, das war eine Frage von mir bezüglich des Newsletters, sogar eine sehr leicht verständlich gestellte ... vll. zu leicht gestellt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Puz schrieb:


> Hmm FF was soll ich schreiben? Immer noch nicht auf die 2000 Mitgliedergruppe verlinkt, nicht meiner Bitte nachgekommen...
> die fb Gruppe die ich finde, hat dasselbe Logo und verweist auf die hp.
> Also entweder hast du übertrieben, oder es gibt eine zweite Gruppe. Sollte es diese geben, bitte ich dich höflich, sie hier zu verlinken.
> Danke!



Ich muss deiner Bitte und deinen Flankierungen auch nicht nachkommen, das ist nicht meine Aufgabe. Die Gruppe zählt 1620 Mitglieder, fast 2000 war etwas übertrieben, das hat sie dann aber nächste Woche.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/185812525293573/



> Tja ... die Gruppe hat 742 Mitglieder und ist geschlossen; erstmal Beitritt anfragen
> Geschlossene Gruppen bewegen viel, besonders im öffentlichen Auftritt.
> Transparenz sieht anders aus.



Da du kein Facebook hast, wirst du den Sinn hinter geschlossen und öffentlich auch nicht verstehen. Ich möchte das auch nicht weiter vertiefen. Viel Spaß, zermarter dir den Kopf, ich mag es, wenn Menschen vorwärts denken. #h


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Da du kein Facebook hast, wirst du den Sinn hinter geschlossen und öffentlich auch nicht verstehen. Ich möchte das auch nicht weiter vertiefen. Viel Spaß, zermarter dir den Kopf, ich mag es, wenn Menschen vorwärts denken. #h[/QUOTE]


Ohne Worte #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d

ff, ich möchte *Keine * Antwort, Danke.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Ohne Worte #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d
> 
> ff, ich möchte *Keine * Antwort, Danke.



Die bekommst du aber:

Wenn es dir nicht passt, musst du es auch nicht zitieren. Ich werde aber niemanden Funktionen von Facebook erklären. Und wenn jemand das Haar in der Suppe sucht und ständig nur die Dinge attackiert, die wenigstens im Ansatz einen Zweck haben, ziehe ich meinen Kopf auch nicht ein.

Es gibt einiges positives, wo die Community gar nicht mehr drauf reagiert, stattdessen wird nur gemotzt und dann darf es auch einen Gegenpol zu Hasspredigern geben. Das ist bei dem ein oder anderen User hier wie so oft: Leere Worte, keine Taten. Lediglich Sharpo war einer von jenen, der sich löschen wollte und es durchzog. Kein Wendehals. Den Rest kannst du dir ja denken. 

Dreht euch von mir aus im Kreis, ich höre nicht auf. #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Gruppe auf FB bewegt sich stand jetzt auf 2000 Mitglieder, viele Profis und bekannte Namen sind ohne großes Gequatschte gefolgt. Jeden Tag werden es mehr.


Facebook Gruppen darf man nicht als Aushängeschild nehmen, denn - was auch immer Facebook da geritten hat - in Gruppen kann man eingeladen werden und gehört damit automatisch zur Gruppe, ohne je dieser selbst beigetreten zu sein. Demnach müssen viele Gruppenmitglieder Proaktiv "die Gruppe verlassen" um nicht in der Gruppe zu sein. Ich könnte demnach direkt eine Gruppe öffnen und alle aus meiner Freundesliste - über 3000 vermutlich - einladen. Und schon sieht es so aus, als sei die Gruppe sehr aktiv und erfolgreich. 

Das machen viele Verkaufs/Marktgruppen so. Ein sehr nerviges prozedure. Leider kann das auch hier der Fall sein, warum 1.600 Leuter in der Gruppe sind, wovon dann vielleicht nur ein Buchteil selbst in die Gruppe gegangen ist.



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Was ist mit Menschen die " Frazenbuch" nicht wollen, warum auch immer?
> 
> was ist mit Menschen die keine Mailadressen ( Newsletter ) weitergeben wollen um nicht in noch mehr " Spam " Werbung zu ertrinken ?


Was soll eine solche Organisation denn sonst noch machen, um die Leute ohne E-Mail Adresse und Facebook zu erreichen? Mit teuren umkosten allen Briefe schicken? Nach dessen Telefonnummern fragen? Eine Brieftaube auf Reise schicken? Einen Marktschreier organsieren? Oder vielleicht gleich Werbung auf einem TV Sender schalten?

In der heutigen Zeit sind diese beiden Kanäle zum erreichen der meisten Menschen, vollkommen ausreichend. Wer sich da wegen seiner E-Mail anstellt und auf Facebook nicht sein möchte, der muss dann auch keine Neuigkeiten darüber erfahren.


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Dann muss ich es deutlich sagen, du bist schlicht unverschämt.

Es hat mir hier deine Wortwahl gegenüber einem anderen nicht gefallen, darauf bekomme ich eine solche Antwort, aber was soll es dich muss ich ja auch nicht Heiraten.

Wie schon gesagt Antwort nicht nötig.


----------



## Puz (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich muss deiner Bitte und deinen Flankierungen auch nicht nachkommen, das ist nicht meine Aufgabe. Die Gruppe zählt 1620 Mitglieder, fast 2000 war etwas übertrieben, das hat sie dann aber nächste Woche.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/185812525293573/
> 
> ...



Ah okay. D.h. fb zeigt die Gruppe öffentlich mit 742 Mitgliedern an und wenn Frau der Gruppe beitritt, sind es im "nicht öffentlichem Bereich" dann 1620 Mitglieder- richtig?

|bigeyes;+


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Facebook Gruppen darf man nicht als Aushängeschild nehmen, denn - was auch immer Facebook da geritten hat - in Gruppen kann man eingeladen werden und gehört damit automatisch zur Gruppe, ohne je dieser selbst beigetreten zu sein. Demnach müssen viele Gruppenmitglieder Proaktiv "die Gruppe verlassen" um nicht in der Gruppe zu sein. Ich könnte demnach direkt eine Gruppe öffnen und alle aus meiner Freundesliste - über 3000 vermutlich - einladen. Und schon sieht es so aus, als sei die Gruppe sehr aktiv und erfolgreich.



Sicherlich, aber man sieht auch, was für Leute in der Gruppe sind, alles Angler und Dialoge finden auch statt. Das "Likes" und Mitgliedzahlen an sich kein Indiz sind, vollziehe ich nach.

Das Ding gibt es aber auch erst seit 2 Wochen (?), die Tendenz ist gut und es wächst. Es ist ja im Prinzip ein Traffic und Kommunikationskanal.

Mir ist das alles aber so oder so wurscht, ich freue mich, wenn jemand etwas fürs Angeln aufbaut, sei es Angeln-mit-Stil oder BPA. Geht es um mein Hobby, ist es gut.


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

*Dennis*, darum geht es nicht, Toni wollte nicht seine Daten an für Ihn unbekannte ( Firma, Aktivistengruppe was auch immer) nicht weitergeben.

Und das "Fratzenbuch" eben nicht bei jedem beliebt ist und eine Datenkrake ist, ist doch bekannt.

Wenn man weiß wem man seine Daten anvertraut sieht die Sache doch ganz anders aus. Transparenz wurde hier von Toni gefordert, und dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Puz schrieb:


> Ah okay. D.h. fb zeigt die Gruppe öffentlich mit 742 Mitgliedern an und wenn Frau der Gruppe beitritt, sind es im "nicht öffentlichem Bereich" dann 1620 Mitglieder- richtig?
> 
> |bigeyes;+



Ich habe deine Zahlen gar nicht so gesehen. Gut Möglich, das du die Seite meinst, mit 5XX Likes. Bei mir wird in der Gruppe der Wert so gezeigt, wie ich ihn dir Wiedergegeben habe.

FB spinnt aber auch manchmal rum, meine eigene Seite hatte letzte Woche 15 Likes, normalerweise 650. Das ist auch teils etwas technisches.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Dann muss ich es deutlich sagen, du bist schlicht unverschämt.


Falls es so rüber gekommen ist, das war nicht meine Absicht. Entschuldige bitte, falls die Wortwahl zu harsch klang. Doch wenn man dieses Projekt unterstützen oder darüber erfahren möchte, dann sind diese beiden Möglichkeiten vollkommen legitim und ausreichend.

Ich selbst sehe dieses Projekte auch mehr skeptisch entgegen. Es gibt ein paar Phrasen auf der Webseite aber das ist gefühlt noch alles halbgar. Aber um zu sehen, was daraus wird, bin ich der Gruppe beigetreten und folge der Seite. Wenn es dann gut oder schlecht ist/wird, kann ich noch immer entscheiden was ich davon halte.


----------



## Puz (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Genauso - mir zeigte es erst 740, dann kurz später 742 an. Hatte ja aber auch geschrieben "kein gemecker" und war ehrlich und genauso gemeint.
Also nur ein Mißverständnis wegen technischer Ursachen. 
Gut, dann sinds wohl 1600 und nächste Woche bestimmt 2000.
lg


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

*Dennis *, Nein und nochmals nein. Du bist nicht gemeint. Mein Post war für FF, der war gemeint und weis das auch.

Also bei dir möchte ich mich für den Irrtum in aller Form entschuldigen.


----------



## doebelfaenger (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nur das du grob unterschlägst, das die Namen bekannt gemacht wurden. Lospoltern, sich aber nicht richtig informieren, dann noch schön das ganze in den Dreck ziehen. Hut ab. Hier die Namensliste der Organisatoren und Verantwortlichen:
> 
> Das bestehende Organisationsteam sind:
> 
> ...




Wo wurden die Namen bekannt gemacht? Wieso stehen die nicht auf der Seite des Bündnisses? Und wer sind die Leute?

Viele Grüße
-df


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Puz schrieb:


> Gut, dann sinds wohl 1600 und nächste Woche bestimmt 2000.
> lg



Wie Dennis schon erwähnte wächst sowas auch teils künstlich, wenn die Leute alles und jeden in so eine Gruppe rein schieben. Aber wat solls, es ist und bleibt deren Spielfeld und die Taten werden dann schon Messbar sein.

Eine würdige Vertretung für uns Angler wünscht sich wohl jeder.


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Hallo,
ich hatte es Eingangs bereits erwähnt, Angeln ins richtige gesellschaftliche Licht zu rücken halte ich für notwendig. 
Ebenso Zusammenschlüsse, Bündnisse, Interessengemeinschaften, etc. welche sich dafür einsetzten. Und jetzt kommt das große Aber: Für mein Verständnis setze ich mich im Vorfeld mit Mitstreitern zusammen, stecke gemeinsamen Ziele ab, erarbeite eine grobe Strategie und gehe anschließend erst online. Die Schilderung von anscheinend involvierten AB Usern, man trifft sich, diskutiert und schaut dann mal wohin die Reise gehen soll, klingt doch sehr unausgegoren. Ich kann die mangelnde Transparenz und Skepsis/Zurückhaltung durchaus nachvollziehen. Auch bei FB ist es nicht merklich transparenter. Es gibt ein "Bündnis pro Angeln" mit Stand aktuell von 586 likes. Der letzte Post war dort am 04.Mai. Dazu gibt es noch die geschlossene Gruppe Bündnis pro Angeln mit aktuell 820 Mitgliedern. So wird es zumindest mir angezeigt. Und Ja, auch ich würde gerne bevor ich mich für einen Newsletter anmelde, wissen mit wem ich es zu tun habe. 
Zitat: "Eine würdige Vertretung für uns Angler wünscht sich wohl jeder.     " dem stimme ich umumwunden zu, allerdings beschleicht mich gerade so ein Gefühl, dass viele meinen, "ihr Süppchen" kochen zu müssen. Von "Gemeiinsam"spüre ich bis dato sehr wenig. 
In diesem Sinne, erstmal ein Opihr, cheers!


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> *Dennis*, darum geht es nicht, Toni wollte nicht seine Daten an für Ihn unbekannte ( Firma, Aktivistengruppe was auch immer) nicht weitergeben.
> 
> Und das "Fratzenbuch" eben nicht bei jedem beliebt ist und eine Datenkrake ist, ist doch bekannt.
> 
> Wenn man weiß wem man seine Daten anvertraut sieht die Sache doch ganz anders aus. Transparenz wurde hier von Toni gefordert, und dem stimme ich zu.




Danke #6#6
 Auch du hast mich verstanden. #hso wie sehr viele hier ...


Mein Anliegen ist auch nicht schwer zu verstehen.
Daraus, dass man zur offiziellen Homepage einen für mich  wesentlichen Hinweis gibt zu schließen, ich hätte kein Frazzebook und sehe nicht nach vorne, sehe ich auch nicht im gebrachten Tonfall als Unverschämtheit an, denn das alles ist so absurd von FF, dass ich darüber lache.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Puz schrieb:


> Gut, dann sinds wohl 1600 und nächste Woche bestimmt 2000.
> lg



Hey, für dich als Info, ich lag falsch mit nächster Woche. Es sind bereits jetzt 3000. #6


----------



## doebelfaenger (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Wo wurden die Namen bekannt gemacht? Wieso stehen die nicht auf der Seite des Bündnisses? Und wer sind die Leute?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> -df



Gibt es darauf noch Antworten, Fantastic Fishing?

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Bei Facebook sind es aktuell fast 3600 Mitglieder in der Gruppe


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hey, für dich als Info, ich lag falsch mit nächster Woche. Es sind bereits jetzt 3000. #6


Mittlerweile 3600, was aber auch nicht verwunderlich ist, da dazu aufgerufen worden ist, dass jeder andere Angler einlädt.



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Gibt es darauf noch Antworten, Fantastic Fishing?


Es wurde in einem Facebook Beitrag - der in dessen Gruppe gemacht worden ist - erwähnt.
Und zwar handelt es sich um diesen Beitrag: https://www.facebook.com/groups/185812525293573/permalink/188884758319683/

Wer in der Gruppe ist, wird ihn sehen können. Es war allerdings nicht ganz leicht für mich, diesen Beitrag, erstellt von Klaus Däschler, wieder zu finden. Denn aufgrund der ganzen Leute in der Gruppe, sind nun auch unzählige Beiträge erstellt worden, die von "Vielen dank für die Aufnahme" bis hin zu Werbung für die eigenen Kanäle/Seiten reichen. Dadurch ist der Beitrag sehr sehr weit nach unten gerutscht und für den normal interessierten Leser kaum zu finden.

Diverse Beiträge mit "Danke für die Aufnahme" sind eben nicht hilfreich und sorgen dafür, dass man sich kaum passend informieren kann.

Gerade solche Informationen sollten auf der Webseite oder der Facebook Seite - und nicht nur in der Gruppe - erwähnt werden.


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Ich wurde auch in die Gruppe "eingeladen". Normalerweise verlasse ich solche Gruppen sofort wieder, denn ich mag es überhaupt nicht, vereinnahmt zu werden. Aber in diesem Fall bleibe ich aus Interesse vorerst drin. Das Bündnis soll seine Chance kriegen, denn grundsätzlich begrüße ich alle Initiativen fürs Angeln. Allerdings geht es mir wie vielen hier: Ich habe noch viele Fragen. Ich habe ein Telefontermin mit den Verantwortlichen und habe schon einige Hintergrundgespräche geführt. Ich werde berichten und hoffentlich etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen können.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Mittlerweile 3600, was aber auch nicht verwunderlich ist, da dazu aufgerufen worden ist, dass jeder andere Angler einlädt.



Gut so, wie so oft zählen am Ende auch nur die Zahlen. Ob Eingeladen oder selbst gefolgt, was unterm Strich raus kommt, ist wichtig.

Ich hoffe, das es irgendwann 300K sind. #6



> Gibt es darauf noch Antworten, Fantastic Fishing?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> -df



Hatte ich in diesem Thread schon geschrieben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Mittlerweile 3600, was aber auch nicht verwunderlich ist, da dazu aufgerufen worden ist, dass jeder andere Angler einlädt.
> 
> 
> Es wurde in einem Facebook Beitrag - der in dessen Gruppe gemacht worden ist - erwähnt.
> ...



Danke Dennis, den Post habe ich auch schon gesucht und genau aus dem Grund finde ich Foren übersichtlicher als Facebook.

Aber die Initiative finde ich wie auch andere pro angeln begrüßenswert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich: das ist eine Katze im Sack! Und deswegen würde ich mich da nicht anmelden!
> gruß
> Rolf



Moin Rolf, nur wer sich beteiligt, kann aber etwas gestalten und auch wenn nicht immer das Ergebnis mit der eigenen Meinung übereinstimmt, dann hat man es wenigstens versucht.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Der Titel dieses  Threads heißt ja: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm? Und grundsätzlich finde ich Aktionen zur Verbesserung unseres geliebten Hobbies absolut unterstützungswürdig! Allerdings: Als Leuchtturm kann man willkürliche Zensur wohl nicht bezeichnen. Beiträge von einem Angelkollegen sind anscheinend auf ominöse Weise und ohne Vorwarnung/Begründung aus der Gruppe verschwunden,... und da beschwere sich noch einer über das"alte AB",..#c
Warten wir mal ab, vllt. tauchen sie wieder auf,...|kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Der Turm, er leuchtet erhellend:

In der Umfrage des MODs, was denn gemeinsam angegangen werden soll,
sind sehr vernünftige Forderungen gestellt wie

"Schein Entzug für unsere lieben Kollegen die Müll am Wasser liegen lassen."

 JA, wir brauchen eine bundesweite Regelung, gar ein Bundesgesetz, das den Scheinentzug endlich regelt!
Und

 Damit wäre die weitere konkrete, also eindeutige Forderung, die zur Abstimmung steht, gleich mithandelt:


 "Klären der Rechtslage"


 und wir können zufrieden gemeinsam das Ziel angehen
"Ich nehm ein Bier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


Ja, der Turm leuchtet zunehmend!

Denn eine Forderung ist ja schon fast umgesetzt, da die Postings seit gestern gelöscht:
"Themen erst dann angehen wenn alle Mitglieder mit der Bedankerei für die Aufnahme fertig sind."


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Allerdings: Als Leuchtturm kann man willkürliche Zensur wohl nicht bezeichnen. Beiträge von einem Angelkollegen sind anscheinend auf ominöse Weise und ohne Vorwarnung/Begründung aus der Gruppe verschwunden,... und da beschwere sich noch einer über das"alte AB",..#c
> Warten wir mal ab, vllt. tauchen sie wieder auf,...|kopfkrat


Es gab einen Beitrag dazu, warum diese gelöscht worden sind.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/185812525293573/permalink/190331431508349/

Eben jenes, was ich an der Gruppe kritisiert habe. Sämtliche Beiträge die nur eine Danksagung waren, dass man in die Gruppe eingeladen worden ist oder aber auch Werbung für Kanal und Guiding wurden - wie ich vermute - entfernt.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> In der Umfrage des MODs, was denn gemeinsam angegangen werden soll,...


Mir fehlt da noch "Weltfrieden".
Würde die Sache rund 
& kein Stück unrealistischer und sinnfreier machen.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Hallo,

und scheitern werden sie wie alle Luftnummern zuvor .... ohne Verband und Interessenvertretung für Angler kommt nix positives für Angler raus.

Die einzige Ausnahme ist Angeldemo .... die in für mich unglaublicher ehrenamtlicher Arbeit, den hauptamtlichen Beitragsverschwendern aufzeigen, was Lobbyarbeit bedeutet.

Wer über Leuchttürme bauen will, sollte sich Angeldemo als Mindestmaß nehmen ... ansonsten nur Geschwafel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und scheitern werden sie wie alle Luftnummern zuvor .... ohne Verband und Interessenvertretung für Angler kommt nix positives für Angler raus.
> 
> ...



A propos Geschwafel, du lässt an fast nichts ein gutes Haar, wenn man sich mal ansieht was von dir so kommt, findet man nischt. 

_(Edit Mod: Letzten Satz gelöscht, bitte nicht direkt bzw. persönlich angreifen. Deine Botschaft ist auch so deutlich. Danke!)_

Da ist mir jeder Versuch lieber.


----------



## knutwuchtig (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

da wird von vereinfachung von regeln gesprochen  und im nachgang über schein entzug und verbote nachgedacht. das löst irgendwie ungute gefühle bei mir aus. das hat irgendwie alles ein geschmäckle. wenn noch mehr stimmen dazu kommen ,was kommt dann ? die meinungspolizei ?


----------



## Wegberger (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Hallo Frank,




> du lässt an fast nichts ein gutes Haar


dann mal Butter bei de Fische:

 Was haben unsere Verbände und Bewirtschafter in den letzten 40 Jahren *Gutes *für die Angler vollbracht ?
  Du müsstest jetzt ja ein Vollhorn an Dingen benennen können, die nach 40 Jahren glanzvoller Leistungen - dein Vertrauen in diese Versager rechtfertigt.

- Verbände: eine Kaste von selbstverliebten Lobbyisten, deren Ziel es ist - sich selber als Sonnenkönige zu präsentieren.

- Angelinstustrie: Das Motto ist - es ist noch immer Jut gegangen ... die nächste Kollektion ist die Beste

- Angelpresse: Politik lassen wir am liebsten draussen 

- Angler die angelpolitisch vorselektiert werden .... was denn noch ?

 Und solche Leuchtturmwärter sollen etwas für einen gesellschaftlichen Wandel in puncto Angeln bewegen ?


 Und dieses armseelige Argument: Wer kritisiert soll es doch besser machen .... zeigt aus meiner Sicht nur die reine Verzweiflung, einfach keine inhaltliche Argumente zu haben. Verbände und Lobbyisten sind wichtig und gut ... aber sie dürfen nicht ihre eigentliche Berechtigung und Interessenvertretung vergessen, verraten und hintergehen.


Ach stimmt ja .... sie sind die Bewirtschaftervertreter und nicht die der Angler.


----------



## knutwuchtig (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Gruppe auf FB bewegt sich stand jetzt auf 2000 Mitglieder, viele Profis und bekannte Namen sind ohne großes Gequatschte gefolgt. Jeden Tag werden es mehr.
> 
> .





profis  , na ja  ,die zeichnen sich dadurch aus , das sie auf jeder party erscheinen um ihr gesicht hin zu halten. denn ohne berichterstattung und bei stagnierendem ranking ist schluss mit kohle. dehalb ist das auch so eine sache mit öffentlicher meinung von "profis" . die werbegesichter sondern nur texte ab , um zu verkaufen ,oder falls es einen persönlichen anstrich haben soll, nur das was der firma genehm ist.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Die FB Gruppe ist nur noch zum ...






Wegberger schrieb:


> Was haben unsere Verbände und Bewirtschafter ...


Bitte nicht Verbände und Vereine in einem Atemzug nennen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Tja,...


----------



## Ørret (4. August 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Jupp, ziemlich tot dieses Bündnis. Dem Leuchtturm ist wohl der Strom ausgegangen.


----------



## Wegberger (4. August 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Hallo,


war was anderes zu erwarten ?


----------



## Polarfuchs (4. August 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

...und wie wurde das Kati am Anfang wieder gesteinigt! Ich wünschte auch gewisse Leute würde sich häufiger Irren. Und die Gebetsmühlen sind echt manchmal anstengend!! (Habe ich auch schon so mit Nachdruck geäußert  )
....aber leider, leider....


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Auch ich habe nichts Anderes erwartet.
Kati wurde beschimpft, was mir erspart blieb, (war wegen Meinungsäußerung gesperrt)


----------



## doebelfaenger (5. August 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Wasn los? Haben die ihre Auflösung verkündet?


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Wasn los? Haben die ihre Auflösung verkündet?



Das nicht gerade, nur der Leuchtturm leuchtet halt nicht, es ist dunkel.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*

Urlaub? Oder Passwort vergessen? Wer weiß das schon so genau...

Bei uns - Anglerdemo - ist es ja zur Zeit auch ruhig, allerdings arbeiten wir sehr, sehr intensiv hinter den Kullissen an unseren neuen Aktivitäten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Bündnis Pro Angeln, ein weiterer Leuchtturm?*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> ...und wie wurde das Kati am Anfang wieder gesteinigt!






Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Kati wurde beschimpft,




Oh, hoffentlich gehts Kati gut, soll ja sehr unangenehm sein so eine Steinigung ...
erstaunlich, habe diese gar nicht mitbekommen ... und jetzt scheinen die steinigen Postings gelöscht ...


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand konkrete Infos? Da passiert ja nun wirklich gar nichts mehr in der Gruppe BPA. Mit viel Elan und Tamtam gestartet und nu? Tot?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hat jemand konkrete Infos? Da passiert ja nun wirklich gar nichts mehr in der Gruppe BPA. Mit viel Elan und Tamtam gestartet und nu? Tot?



Es hieß ja, das ein Verein gegründet werden sollte, danach riss die Kommunikation aber ab. Ich schätze, das nach dem ersten Spatenstich die Idee gleich wieder beerdigt wurde. Zumindest wurde etwas versucht, kann ja nicht alles jederzeit klappen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. Dezember 2018)

Nun denn. Mit solchen Nummern wird's künftig nicht einfacher, Leute hinterm Ofen hervorzulocken.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Dezember 2018)

Genauso ist es leider, Georg.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

Kommt drauf an, die Meinung der Menschen wandelt sich mit dem Zeitgeist minütlich. Ich würde solche Versuche nicht verurteilen, wenn es mal nicht funktioniert. Wie oft werden Projekte angefangen, aber nicht beendet? Die Entwicklung, der ganze Prozess, ist ja nicht als Sprint zu sehen, vielmehr ist es ein Marathon.

Ein Bündnis unter Anglern müsste ja in jedem Falle eigentlich vom Verband selbst ausgehen, insofern sind die Zuckungen und angelpolitischen Schwankungen ja schon ein Indiz für Probleme, die behandelt werden müssen. Ich sehe das in jedem Falle eher positiv. Große Dinge werden nicht über Nacht geschaffen. Irgendwer an anderer Stelle wird diesen Anstoß vielleicht auch für sich nutzen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. Dezember 2018)

Grundsätzlich gehe ich da mit, in dem Fall macht es unterm Strich dann doch eher einen sehr dilletantischen Eindruck. In dem Interview, das ich damals geführt habe, wurde ja deutlich, dass die sich offensichtlich über viele Punkte gar keine Gedanken gemacht haben. Da kann man dann ja noch sagen, dass es sich entwickeln muss, aber dann hätten die Initiatoren dem eine Richtung geben müssen, sodass es sich entwickelt. Sehe ich bislang nicht. Ohne Ziel und klaren Plan ist es dann halt zum Scheitern verurteilt. Aber gut, gemeckert ist immer schnell ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

Die Frage ist doch, ob man stets Kompetenz hinter den handelnden Personen vermuten muss. Per se hat das Bündnis anfänglich auch keine wirklichen Ziele ausgesprochen, auf der Internetseite waren schöne "Phrasen" platziert, um sich erstmal ein Gesicht zu verpassen, aber eben ohne Charakter. Allerdings erlebt und sieht man im Internet solche Bewegungen tagtäglich sich aufbauen und wieder fallen. Im privaten Umfeld ist das nicht anders, aus Übermut und einem spontanen Moment wird ungeplanter Aktionismus schnell zur Bürde.

Ich fand es jedenfalls äußerst positiv, das sich aus dem Nichts eine größere Menge an verschiedenen Menschen zusammengefunden haben. Das Projekt wurde ja schnell von allen Seiten flankiert, weil der Initiator selbst umstritten ist. Mich verwundert zwar, das jener selbst es zulässt, sich virtuell angreifbarer zu machen, als er es ohnehin vielleicht schon ist, trotzdem bleibt Klaus Däschler auch nur ein Mensch mit einen Fehlern.

Für mich sind und bleiben das Kleinigkeiten, "first world problems", am Ende können sie die Kiste mit dem Sargnagel verschließen und nächsten Monat weiß keiner mehr um die Existenz des Bündnisses.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe das BPA ja auch von Beginn an kritisiert, in erster Linie wegen der Personen. Ohne Klaus angreifen zu wollen- wenn ich Präsi in einem Anglerverband bin, brauche ich dann noch ein "BpA"? Das habe ich von Beginn an nicht verstanden! Ich habe mit einem Verband doch viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Wenn ich aber meine eigenen Vorstellungen in einem Verband nicht umsetzen kann, muss ich den Rückzug dort antreten. Ich lasse mich doch nicht verbiegen und vertrete andere Interessen. Wenn also ein Verban andere Ansichten wie ich habe- dann sollen sie es machen, jedoch ohne mich. Für mich hatte das BpA aus diesen Gründen ein Glaubwürdigkeitsprojekt.

Ich habe mich vor der Gründung des BpA sehr intensiv mit einigen Akteuren ausgetauscht. In manchen Dingen wurde ich um Rat gefragt und habe meine Meinung mitgeteilt. Tatsächlich hatte ich ja auch ein wenig Hoffnung, dass eventuell die Verbände mehr Druck bekommen. Leider nicht! Ich denke man hat es im Vorfeld versäumt, klare Linien festzulegen und die Akteure waren zu unterschiedlich. Manchmal passieren dann auch Dinge unvorhersehbar, so dass sich Prioritäten verständlicherweise ändern.

Ich denke es wurde einiges an Zeit investiert, ein paar Euro wurden ebenfalls auf den Tisch gehauen und alles ist (Stand jetzt) verpufft. Irgendwie schade...


----------



## Oldschoool (10. Januar 2019)

Die Höhle der Löwen,

vielleicht erinnert sich der eine oder andere noch an eine Aktion hier im Forum, wo sich eine Gruppe gebildet hat die versucht hat gegen Misstände anzukämpfen, auch damals gab es mega Gegenwind trotz der unterstützung einiger Mitglieder. Damals war es genau das gleiche Theater viel zu viel Arbeit womit ein grossteil der Mitglieder scheinbar nicht gerechnet hat. Der 2. Punkt ist der Gegenwind, anstatt mal zusammen zu halten und wirklich was zu tun wird nur "dummes zeug" geredet.

Nichts desto trotz habe ich es mit BPA nochmal versuchen wollen, ich sage euch es war/ist die Hölle.
Nur mal ein Beispiel: Ich habe damals einen unangemessenen Beitrag gelöscht, mit dem Ergebniss das ich 1000 negative  private nachrichten bekommen habe.
Eine Woche später habe gab es erneut einen Beitrag diesen habe ich aufgrund der Interessierten nicht gelöscht, wieder habe ich einige 100 Nachrichten bekommen warum ich diesen Beitrag nicht lösche.

Kati und die ganzen anderen Kritiker.... Sorry wenn ich das so sage aber wenn ihr den A..... in der Hose gehabt hättet und mit angepackt hättet, wäre das mit Sicherheit anders gelaufen. Also wenn sich einer berufen fühlt, positives beizutragen haben wir offene Ohren.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen tl und entspannende Tage am Wasser.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2019)

Lieber Oldscool,

ich entschuldige mich im Namen aller Kritiker, dass WIR Schuld haben, dass das BPA (anscheinend) gescheitert ist. Wir haben nicht ahnen können, dass das Orga-Team hochsensibel ist und Kritik nicht begegnen kann. Selbstverständlich hätten wir ansonsten tägliche Glückwünsche gesendet. Ihr hättet uns Eure Wünsche lediglich mitteilen müssen.

Wir sollten dann jedoch auch an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass kreative und gute Leute von EUch aus dem Team "entfernt" wurden. Oder dass ich von Beginn an meine Unterstützung angeboten habe. Oder das ich vor der Veröffentlichung der Leitlinien diese überarbeitet habe, aber gleichzeitig davor gewart habe, Leitlinien mit so vielen Punkten - die so niemals auch nur annährend bundesweit bearbeitet werden können - zu veröffentlichen. Auch habe ich Euch empfohlen, sich grundsätzlich von der Verbandsarbeit zu distanzieren und die Lücke zwischen Angeln und Naturschutz zu schließen, wenn sich eine Initiative schon "Bündnis PRO ANGELN" nennt. 

Naturschutzverbände haben wir bundesweit mehr als genug, ob von Anglern oder Vogelkundlern finanziert. All diese Dinge habe ich in einem schriftlichen Austausch mit Euren Verantwortlichen vorgetragen, sogar eine PowerPointPräsentation VOR EURER Gründungssitzung im Februar zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Die Hilfe war also anscheinend so nicht gewollt und somit steht es mir meiner Meinung nach auch zu, diese Punkte öffentlich zu kritisieren. Denn ich habe VORAB genau davor gewarnt, dass Ihr mit Eurer Vorgehensweise keinen Erfolg haben werdet. So habe ich am 12. März 2018 einen Austausch mit folgender Empfehlung beendet (Zitat): _"Ein "Bündnis Pro Angler" sollte sich ausschließlich auf das Angeln konzentrieren, d.h. keine Verbote, einfacher Zugang zu Gewässern, Angeln mit Kindern- alles das was ein Naturschutzverband nicht machen kann. Verbände haben wir doch genug und benötigen nicht noch mehr. (...)Legt Euch nicht fest und spaltet Euch ab von den Aufgaben der Verbände! Ansonsten ist Euer Bündnis in 3 Monaten Geschichte..."._

Und das machst Du uns/ mir jetzt pauschal zu einem Vorwurf? Das finde ich unanständig! Wäre eventuell ein wenig Selbstkritik und Selbstreflexion angebrachter? Es sind nicht immer nur die Anderen Schuld, auch wenn es vermeintlich einfacher erscheint. Das eigene Verhalten spielt hierbei immer eine große Rolle- gerade ich als sehr impulsiver Mensch weiß das und kann meine Impulsivität leider nicht immer verbergen, wie man auch an manchen Beiträgen von mir entnehmen kann ( das ist meine Selbstbeobachtung).

PS: Selbstverständlich kann ich jeden schriftlichen Austausch belegen!


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Januar 2019)

Ich finde auch, dass viele Stockfehler gemacht wurden. Meinem Eindruck nach startete die Sache kopf- und strukturlos und wurde von da an nur chaotischer. Der größte Schaden dürfte sein, dass viele Engagierte verbrannt wurden und so schnell keinen Bock mehr haben dürften, ihre kostbare Zeit zu investieren. Das geht dann  zu Lasten von Initiativen, die vielleicht mehr Aussicht auf Erfolg hätten.


----------



## Oldschoool (10. Januar 2019)

Meine Schilderung ist mein Eindruck den ich habe, aber Fakt ist doch: Wenn die angelnde Gemeinde zusammen halten würde und jeder alles dasfür tut das es so ist & bleibt hätten wir ne ganz andere Position..... Wenn mann aber im Vorfeld kritisiert ist es dann verwunderlich ?

Es wurde meines Wissens niemand aus der Gruppe ausgeschlossen, auf der anderen Seite kann ich bestätigen das gravierende Fehler gemacht wurden. 
Das hat mit ziemlicher Sicherheit dazu geführt das der eine oder andere keine Lust mehr hatte. 

Wie auch immer, in meinen Augen ist alles besser als nichts zu tun.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2019)

Oldschoool schrieb:


> Meine Schilderung ist mein Eindruck den ich habe, aber Fakt ist doch: Wenn die angelnde Gemeinde zusammen halten würde und jeder alles dasfür tut das es so ist & bleibt hätten wir ne ganz andere Position..... Wenn mann aber im Vorfeld kritisiert ist es dann verwunderlich ?


Mimimimi...
Wenn man strukturell unausgegoren  und inhaltlich beliebig anfängt muss man auch mit Kritik rechnen. Zu erwarten "wir machen jetzt was und alle machen mit" ist höchst naiv und blauäugig - ihr hattet wohlklingende absichtserklärungen aber zu erwarten dass die Angler euch folgen und eure Arschbombe damit zu erklären dass ihr kritisiert wurdet ist nah dran an frontbegradigungslyrik und macht mich stink sauer. Ihr habt es nicht auf die Kette bekommen aus der anfangseuphorie was bleibendes zu gestalten und Ende.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2019)

Oldschoool schrieb:


> Wenn die angelnde Gemeinde zusammen halten würde und jeder alles dasfür tut das es so ist & bleibt hätten wir ne ganz andere Position.....



Das scheint aber eine Einbahnstraße zu sein, oder? Die Unterstützung der Meeresangler durch die Verbände und Vereine würde ich ganz vorsichtig formuliert als überschaubar oder sogar als entgegengesetzt bezeichnen... Also sollen die Angler den Weg der Verbände bedingungslos folgen, auch wenn man anderer Meinung ist? Das kann nicht Dein Ernst sein! Aus dem Grund haben wir doch die Initiative Anglerdemo gegründet- weil es halt Angler mit anderer Meinung gibt. Weil den Anglern die Unterstützung der Verbände fehlt! Das BPA hatte doch (fast) die gleichen Ziele wie die Verbände, deshalb hat es das BPA auch nicht gebraucht. So deutlich kann und muss man das leider sagen. Es war einfach keine Alternative.

Anglerdemo sagt ganz klar "Von Anglern für Angler" und da haben sich einige gefunden, die unseren Weg unterstützen. Das der Weg der einzig richtige ist, werde und würde ich nie behaupten- aber halt eine Alternative mit anderen Zielen zu den besthenden Verbänden. Unser Schwerpunkt ist das ANGELN!


----------



## Oldschoool (10. Januar 2019)

Carsten, im großen und ganzen kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen - allerdings ist es bei euch etwas anders gelaufen, ihr seid erst an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen als schon etwas passiert ist - da liegt meiner meinung nach ein Hauptproblem, ->*wir gründen eine Innitiative und dann schauen wir mal* <- also erstmal gründen und dann überlegen was wir mit der gegründeten Innitiative machen ?


----------



## Meefo 46 (10. Januar 2019)

Ich habe mir ja auch die Ziele des Bündnisses Pro Angeln angeschaut und für mich entschieden das wird nichts.Den die Ziele dieses Bündnisses und die der Verbände sind mir zu eng verbunden.Für mich gibt und gab es nur eine Alternative hinter der ich seit der ersten Demo auf Fehmarn stehe .Nur solange es noch immer nicht alle Angler verstehen wollen das hier eine scheibchenweise  Demontage des Angelns statt findet und wir nicht alle an einem Strang ziehen müssen sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2019)

Kritiker haben also damals hier im AB kein Bock gehabt als das Unsichtbare Unterforum hier gegründet wurde......

Ich habe meine Energie damals wie heute nur auf einen anderen Punkt gelenkt und meine kraft in NDS verteilt....und einige haben das Ergebniss was es herbeigeführt hat sehr begrüßt und konnten gut verstehen warum ich damals lieber für und in NDS gekämpft habe statt für xxx .

Profitiert davon haben im übrigen auch etliche andere und tun das bis heute.........

lg


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Kritiker haben also damals hier im AB kein Bock gehabt als das Unsichtbare Unterforum hier gegründet wurde......
> 
> Ich habe meine Energie damals wie heute nur auf einen anderen Punkt gelenkt und meine kraft in NDS verteilt....und einige haben das Ergebniss was es herbeigeführt hat sehr begrüßt und konnten gut verstehen warum ich damals lieber für und in NDS gekämpft habe statt für xxx .
> 
> ...


Unsichtbares unterforum? Meinst du die jetzt whatsapp Gruppen?


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2019)

Nein es gab damals hier ein Unterforum was nur bestimmte Leute aus'n AB gesehen haben und da schreiben konnten die freigeschaltet wurden. Da wurden einige persönlich angeschrieben ob sie helfen etc.können und wollen.Ich habe damals gesagt ich arbeite Zu, aber durch Beruf und co. werde ich für NDS kämpfen und kann euch nur bedingt unterstützen.

lg


----------



## Oldschoool (10. Januar 2019)

Das war 2013 und hieß -> Next Generation


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2019)

Dann meinst du was anderes,ich meine es war 2008 rum und es waren nur so ca 8 Mann,das forum konnten auch nur diese sehen die da freigeschaltet wurden. 

Da wurde schon gewarnt was auf uns zu kommt...hat man nur belächelt......


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2019)

Oldschoool schrieb:


> Kati und die ganzen anderen Kritiker.... Sorry wenn ich das so sage aber wenn ihr den A..... in der Hose gehabt hättet und mit angepackt hättet,...


Ich bin zutiefst davon beeindruckt, dass ausgerechnet diejenigen, 
die diesen Werdegang befürchtet & prognostiziert haben, 
jetzt eine primäre Ursache für eben diesen Werdegang sein sollen,
und nicht etwa die Gründe, die zu der kritischen Prognose führten.

Noch schlimmer als den Rohrkrepierer nach vollmündigen Ankündigungen
empfinde ich aber das stille Sterben, 
während diejenigen, die euch unterstützen wollten und gefolgt sind,
ratlos im Regen stehen gelassen wurden.

Warum kam da nie etwas in der Art: 
_"sorry, wir haben uns verrannt und übernommen,
vieles falsch eingeschätzt und falsch angepackt,
nun machen wir eine ehrliche & transparente Fehleranalyse
und versuchen einen Neustart auf andere Art,_
_denn das Ziel ist wichtiger als wir selbst"_​?

Da ihr nun aber lieber externe Sündenböcke sucht,
könnt ihr mich gern mit Sch*** beschmeissen,
es bestätigt mich in meiner Skepsis, 
die ich diesem Projekt entgegengebracht habe.


----------



## Oldschoool (10. Januar 2019)

Ich gebe jedem kritiker der selber nichts geleistet hat eine Mischuld am scheitern, allerdings war das bestimmt nicht der Hauptgrund für das Scheitern..... Auf der anderen Seite : Wer ne grosse fresse hat .... aber noch nichts getan hat ausser dumme reden zu schwingen hat den respekt nicht verdient.

Jetzt darf sich jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Januar 2019)

Oldschoool schrieb:


> ... Auf der anderen Seite : Wer ne grosse fresse hat .... aber noch nichts getan hat ausser dumme reden zu schwingen hat den respekt nicht verdient.



Dieser Punkt lässt sich auch aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten - aber das weißt Du sicherlich.

Ich kann Euren Frust verstehen, aber diese Äußerungen nur mit starken Abstrichen.
Selbstreflektion ist nicht so Eure Sache, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2019)

Oldschoool schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite : Wer ne grosse fresse hat .... aber noch nichts getan hat ausser dumme reden zu schwingen hat den respekt nicht verdient.





Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich kann Euren Frust verstehen, aber diese Äußerungen nur mit starken Abstrichen.
> Selbstreflektion ist nicht so Eure Sache, oder täuscht das?



Ich dachte der obere Satz wäre eine Selbstreflexion....


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Januar 2019)

Ein Fußballer könnte das auch als Steilvorlage deuten.....


----------



## smithie (11. Januar 2019)

Oldschoool schrieb:


> Ich gebe jedem kritiker der selber nichts geleistet hat eine Mischuld am scheitern, allerdings war das bestimmt nicht der Hauptgrund für das Scheitern.....


Der Gassenhauer des Verbandsvertreters - wer nichts tut, hat die Fresse zu halten.

Vielleicht siehst Du es mal anders herum: warum zum Teufel soll man irgendeine dahergelaufene Initiative, die noch NICHTS geleistet hat, unterstützen?

Vielleicht habt ihr die Strahlkraft des BPA etwas überschätzt? 
Dass das Bündnis nicht mit einem Fingerschnipp die Gesamtheit der Angler hinter sich hat und jeder Kritiker sofort anfängt für einen zu arbeiten.

Man könnte das auch als Arroganz bezeichnen...


----------



## saza (11. Januar 2019)

Oldschoool schrieb:


> Ich gebe jedem kritiker der selber nichts geleistet hat eine Mischuld am scheitern,



Jetzt hört es aber auf. Auch von mir wurden diverse Beiträge gelöscht, viele der Admins waren leider nicht in der Lage überhaupt mit dem geschriebenen Text umzugehen. Scheinbar fehlte einigen dazu der Durchblick. Erst auf insistieren von Klaus dürfte ich einige Beiträge erneut posten. Das war nicht nur bei mir so. Schaut man jetzt mal in die FB Gruppe, dann sieht man, wer die Akteure waren, die in der letzten Zeit überhaupt etwas geschrieben haben. In der Gruppe selbst, findet man leider keine Aussage über das scheitern der Gruppe. Wer jetzt Kritikern eine Mitschuld am scheitern gibt, hat m.E. völlig einen nebenher laufen. Zumindest die FB-Gruppe machte nicht im geringsten den Eindruck, als wenn überhaupt Einigkeit unter den Admins bestanden hätte.
Wer in der Gruppe nach kritischen Beiträgen zu aktuellen Geschehen gesucht hat, würde leider nur bei Leuten fündig, die aus dem Umfeld von „Netzwerk Angeln“ stammen.
Nee mein Lieber, dass Ding habt ihr selber schön versaut und in den Sand gesetzt. Nicht Kritik sondern Unfähigkeit waren der Grund.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Januar 2019)

Oldschoool schrieb:


> Das war 2013 und hieß -> Next Generation



Ach schau an!

Nein, das war eine anfangs geschlossene "Gruppe" im Rahmen der Forenfunktion, wie ich meine sie jeder hat gründen können und kein geheimes oder heimliches Unterforum!

Daran kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern. Da war auch ein "oldschool" dran beteiligt! An dessen Verhalten kann ich mich gut erinnern.

Da wolltest Du doch auch sofort der Macher sein und von Anfang an alles! Website und Präsentationen erstellen und so!

Klang Deinerseits alles nach viel Energie aber leider wenig nach geordnetem oder konkretem wohin und wie eigentlich.

Die Frage blieb offen und war zu beantworten, was man erreichen will und mit welchen Zielen geht man eigentlich nach außen und wie setzt man diese um.

Als dann konkret überhaupt erst einmal eine Ausarbeitung von Leitlinien als Basis jeglichen Handelns erfolgen sollte und dann auch erfolgte, hast Du Dich -meiner Erinnerung nach- aber sogleich still und heimlich verabschiedet und nix war mehr zu hören von "oldschool"!-------verschollen------!

War das etwa zu viel (grundlegende) Arbeit und erst einmal zu leistender Input?

Die vom Rest -u.a von mir- seinerzeit intensiv erarbeiteten und erstellten Leitlinien waren trotz einiger Widerstände ganz weit fortgeschritten, ausformuliert und inhaltlich bereits auf zu verwendendem Niveau.

Mir fällt es gerade wie Schuppen von den Augen!

@Oldschool
Man muss auch in der Lage sein, Ideen inhaltlich auszufüllen. Ansonsten bleibt alles leerer Schein! 
Gelingt einem das, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht, darf man den Kritikern keine Mitschuld zur Selbstentlastung aufbürden. Das Scheitern liegt dann an einem und in einem selbst begründet.


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Januar 2019)

Komplett naiv, das Ganze. Weltenerklärer gibt es genug. Fangt bitteschön in der dreiminsionalen, also realen Welt, dh im Rahmen eines konkreten Projektes an, unter Beweis zu stellen, dass ihr irgend etwas im Sinne Eures Interesses - hier der Angelei - bewegen könnt, und zwar mit Kompetenz und Hartnäckigkeit. Danach sehen wir weiter. Taten (und nicht Ideen) entscheiden über das, was man gewollt hat. Übrigens wird man hierbei feststellen, dass der Teufel im Detail, und nicht in der Formulierung der (angeblich) ganz großen Ideen liegt. Anglerdemo ist hierfür das beste Beispiel. Anglerdemo ist eine Initiative auf der Basis der konkreten Lebenswirklichkeit und Anglerdemo ist nicht geboren worden, um die Anglerschaft unter einem Glaubenskenntnis zu einen ( was eh eine Illusion ist). Den grandiosen Blick vom Matterhorn sollte man erst dann beschreiben, wenn man den extrem mühevollen Aufstieg bewältigt hat...


----------



## Oldschoool (11. Januar 2019)

In vielen bereichen gebe ich euch recht!

*nur nochmal zur Kentnissnahme - Diese Meinung ist meine persönliche und ist kein offizielles Statement durch die innitiative BPA.
*
Ich lese hier Namen von denen ich in meinem leben noch nichts gehört habe, da scheint mir doch das Ziel zu sein Kritik zu üben und unmut zu verbreiten, 
oder welchen anderen Grund gibt es da - Legen die Hände in den Schoß und warten mal das irgendjemand kommt der mit dem Fingern Schnipsst und alles ist in Ordnung? 

Die Problematik ist die uneinigkeit, neid und missgunst -> Eigentlich die oberste Priorität (auch ein Ziel von BPA wenn nicht sogar das oberste).


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Januar 2019)

Geschenkt. Dein Benutzername ist mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen. Erst recht weiß ich nicht, welche Person sich dahinter verbirgt.


----------



## smithie (11. Januar 2019)

@Oldschoool: was erwartest Du denn jetzt eigentlich mit/nach Deinem Posting hier, mit dem diese Runde hier gestartet hat?

Mitleidsbekundungen?
Eine Flut an neuen Mitstreitern?
...?


Manchmal gilt auch: You say it best, .........


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2019)

Oldschoool schrieb:


> Ich lese hier Namen von denen ich in meinem leben noch nichts gehört habe, da scheint mir doch das Ziel zu sein Kritik zu üben und unmut zu verbreiten,
> oder welchen anderen Grund gibt es da - Legen die Hände in den Schoß und warten mal das irgendjemand kommt der mit dem Fingern Schnipsst und alles ist in Ordnung?
> 
> Die Problematik ist die uneinigkeit, neid und missgunst -> Eigentlich die oberste Priorität (auch ein Ziel von BPA wenn nicht sogar das oberste).


Das Problem ist, dass kein ernsthaftes Angebot vorliegt und auch nie vorlag. DAFV 2.0 benötigt niemand, nach Jahren der Inkompetenz bin ich gegenüber Verbänden und verbandsähnlichen Strukturen sehr misstrauisch und ich war es bei eurem Karnevalsverein Eben so und wie ich jetzt sehe - mit recht. Ich bin mir sicher ihr wolltet wirklich was reissen, aber leider ersetzt Engagement nicht die Fähigkeit sowas zu handeln
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass sich die Naturnutzer - Angler, Jäger, Imker, Taucher etc, zusammenschließen würden, das wäre ein Verband dem ich folgen könnte aber das wird Zukunftsmusik bleiben


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2019)

Oldschoool schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist die uneinigkeit, neid und missgunst -> Eigentlich die oberste Priorität (auch ein Ziel von BPA wenn nicht sogar das oberste).



Ich finde die Punkte "Uneinigkeit, Neid und Missgunst" habt Ihr von Eurer Prioritätenliste erfolgreich abgearbeitet... Dabei habt Ihr nur vergessen, all die anderen Punkte Eurer Leitlinien zu bearbeiten!


----------



## bombe20 (11. Januar 2019)

gott was bin ich froh, mich aus dieser initiative von anfang an rausgehalten zu haben. zu suspekt, sagte mir damals mein bauchgefühl.


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Januar 2019)

Wer Leuchturm sein will, muss mit Kerze anfangen...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wer Leuchturm sein will, muss mit Kerze anfangen...


Und die überhaupt mal aufstellen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Mai 2019)

was ist nun mit dem "Bündnis pro Angeln"?
ziellos gestartet, still, tot, nichts an Aktion angefangen, nichts begonnen, keine Aktivität in Sicht ...

*Was war das Ziel? Sich als planlos zu beweisen? Das wäre ja gelungen!*


----------



## kati48268 (2. Mai 2019)

Was ist das Erbe dieses Fiaskos auf Ansage?
Wenn jemand noch mal Angler sammeln, aktivieren, begeistern will,
wird er es deutlich schwerer haben,
denn die schon einmal Enttäuschten werden noch schwieriger zu motivieren sein
und der Rest ist noch skeptischer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2019)

Als kraftlos und planlos stellt man sich dar,
macht sich lächerlich als Bündnis pro Angeln
und schadet dem Ansehen des Angelns
und mehr noch:
stellt sich als leichter, nicht ernstzunehmender Gegner hin.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (6. Mai 2019)

Kann man die Macher dieses Bündnisses wegen Rufschädigung der Angler verklagen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2019)

Nur ernstnehmen nicht mehr ...
als Angler wie auch als Nichtangler, die Angler beobachten


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. September 2019)

Der Leuchturm hat wohl sein Feuer gelöscht ...
war zwar nie an, aber nun ist es aus


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2019)

Da hat der Letzte wohl das Licht im Leuchtturm ausgemacht 
_(FB-Gruppe ist wohl auch weg)_


----------



## rippi (30. September 2019)

Was war das?


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. September 2019)

Falsche Signale für in Hoffnung wirr treibende Angler wird der Leuchturm nicht mehr senden ...
heute wurde der Betrieb eingestellt ...


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. Oktober 2019)

Eine Nebelkerze weniger.So what.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Eine Nebelkerze weniger.So what.


 nur leider ist der Nebel geblieben


----------



## saza (4. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ich mir überlege, was sie alles vor hatten, und wie mit den Usern umgegangen wurde, dann wird mir immer noch ein bisschen kuddelig. Leider sind der Leutchturm bzw. die Initiatoren wohl zu lange ich die Schule des Dachverbandes gegangen. Schweigen, keine Information streuen und die Mitglieder nicht zu informieren, das stand
Auf der Tagesordnung. Das man so aber nicht mit seinen Usern umgeht, hätten sich die Bündnisgründer an zwei Fingern abzählen können. Mit ebendieser Politik hat der Dachverband, und seine Landesverbände, personell abgewirtschaftet. 
Mir tun die Leute wirklich leid, die ihre Hoffnungen ins Bündnis Gesteck haben.
Schade.....


----------

